# Ode to Mary Rose



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

How I have dreamt of you
Imagining the softness of your skin
The blushing of your cheeks
How I have hungered for your laughter
Pictured your perfect chubby hands
Reaching for me, reveling in the knowledge
You are loved by me.
How I long for the warmth of your body
Filling the empty ache
In the void of the "C"
That is my furled body and soul
Though I may bear others, love others, cherish others,
My heart will always have a hole
Which only you can fill and make complete
Know that a piece of me
Will always be missing
My soul will always be searching
My womb will always be aching
For you
My dearest Mary Rose


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh mama, that is beautiful.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

It's been four years and I miss her so much.
Gossamer


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

I have tears streaming down my cheeks. That poem is achingly beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful!

Thanks you for sharing.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Your precious Mary Rose will never be forgotten, N!


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

Beautiful







You have captured the feeling exactly. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful poem.
I know I feel the same hole you described.

Em


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

N, Beautiful! Mary Rose will always be special to me. She was my first exposure to stillborn babies. She (and you) helped prepare me for my own loss. For that I will always be grateful. I hope you take some comfort that her life, as short as it may have been, had significant purpose and continues to enrich peoples' lives. She is a treasure, as are you!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gossamer* 
It's been four years and I miss her so much.
Gossamer


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

s


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gossamer* 
It's been four years and I miss her so much.
Gossamer









What a beautiful poem.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh, what a beautiful poem.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Your poem is very touching. I'm sorry you lost your Mary Rose







.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

That was so moving, I am in tears.







To you and your little treasure.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

So beautifully written.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Such beautiful words for a beautiful girl.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Your words are perfect. I feel them too, everyday.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and hugs. It warms my heart to hear that Mary Rose has not been forgotten. That is my hardest job, making sure she is remembered with joy and love, not forgotten or remembered with sorrow and pity. She truly blessed my life and I am thrilled to see that she has blessed others.
Gossamer


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coleslaw* 
N, Beautiful! Mary Rose will always be special to me. She was my first exposure to stillborn babies. She (and you) helped prepare me for my own loss. For that I will always be grateful. I hope you take some comfort that her life, as short as it may have been, had significant purpose and continues to enrich peoples' lives. She is a treasure, as are you!









Your willingness to share your sweet girl has helped so many.








s to you and thanks for sharing Mary Rose with us


----------

